# Old Pipe & Tobacco Photos



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

I occasionally find neat old pictures of pipe smokers, tobacco shops, advertising, etc. Thought I'd start this as a place to post pipe and tobacco images of the past.








*1906. "A tobacco market, Louisville, Kentucky." Put that in your pipe and smoke it. 8x10 inch glass negative, Detroit Publishing Company. *


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

cory1984 said:


> I occasionally find neat old pictures of pipe smokers, tobacco shops, advertising, etc. Thought I'd start this as a place to post pipe and tobacco images of the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get the pic to show?


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I can't get the pic to show?


 How about now? I was posting from my desktop computer. I could see it on there but once you said something I checked it through mobile and it said 'broken link'. Posted it a different way so hopefully that works.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

cory1984 said:


> How about now? I was posting from my desktop computer. I could see it on there but once you said something I checked it through mobile and it said 'broken link'. Posted it a different way so hopefully that works.


Yep, all good now! :vs_cool:
I guess that one of those bales are what would be considered a hogshead?


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I guess that one of those bales are what would be considered a hogshead?


I believe you're right! For anyone interested:

_A hogshead is a large barrel used primarily to store and/or transport tightly packed, or "prized," leaf tobacco. By the mid-1700s, tradition, convenience, and statutes to discourage smuggling ultimately required tobacco to be shipped in a hogshead rather than by bulk. Hogsheads were transported by water and land, and they often were rolled a mile or more by hand from the plantation to the wharf. So-called tobacco rollers would haul a hogshead to market with the aid of one or two horses._

According to: https://www.ncpedia.org/hogshead


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Washington, D.C., circa 1921. "People's Drug Store, 7th and K Streets." Expert advice given on pipes, cigars, flashlights and cameras.*


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Luv the old pipe and cigar pics, really cool.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Smoker's Haven tobacco shop in Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks @cory1984. This pipe history is fascinating. It brings back wonderful memories of visits to the Dunhill store and the Pipe Shoppe in Manhattan during the 70s. The Dunhill store was so upscale it was actually intimidating but every smoke shop in those days had a pretty good selection of pipes and tobaccos, including selections by Dunhill and MacBaren. There were also independent tobacconists outfitted like mens' clubs, with wood paneling, club chairs and large walk-in humidors. The array of pipes, tobaccos, cigars and accessories was extensive and beautifully displayed. With the advent of online suppliers, ridiculously high rents, and the change of tastes away from pipes and towards cigars, very few of these stores remain and, of necessity, their inventory of pipes and tobacco is more limited.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*From August 4, 1954, we bring you what seems to be an editor in the tobacco-friendly newsroom of the Chicago Sun-Times. Awaiting his ID from any fellow ink-stained wretches out there. 4x5 acetate negative.*


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Louisville, Kentucky, circa 1906. "A tobacco warehouse."* (I believe this is the outside of the same tobacco warehouse I posted previous)


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*A couple old tobacco storefront and what remains of one today in Oakland, OR*


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*January 1943. "Freight train operations on the Chicago and Northwestern Railroad between Chicago and Clinton, Iowa. The caboose is the conductor's second home. He always uses the same one and many conductors cook and sleep there while waiting for trains to take back from division points." *


----------



## Kopuffer (Jun 8, 2020)

Fantastic pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MarshWheeling (Aug 27, 2019)

Kentucky Club was introduced in 1934 by Bloch Brothers Tobacco in my hometown of Wheeling, WV.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*July 1939. Shoofly, North Carolina.*


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Old Christmas time pipe tobacco advertising


----------



## ukbob (Dec 17, 2019)

Great pictures.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Incredible picture with lots of tobacco advertising if you look closely. 







*July 1939. "Daughter of white tobacco sharecropper at country store. Person County, North Carolina."*


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Christmas morning in the 50s


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

Saw these on the Gawith & Hoggarth Facebook page. Pictures of the defunct Lowther Street Snuff Works in Kendal, Cumbria England






















There's also a video here:


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm glad you posted today. I missed this thread before. Very cool! I certainly remember the days when smoking was ubiquitous and ashtrays and lighters were standard equipment on anything that moved.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

1926. View of the Offterdinger cigar store and soda fountain in Washington, D.C.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cory1984 said:


> View attachment 299276
> 
> 1926. View of the Offterdinger cigar store and soda fountain in Washington, D.C.


What a great thread how did i miss this.
Got to get out of the Habanos section more often.
Thank You Cory R/G for you sir! :vs_cool:


----------



## Kopuffer (Jun 8, 2020)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What a great thread how did i miss this.
> Got to get out of the Habanos section more often.
> Thank You Cory R/G for you sir! :vs_cool:


Thanks for bumping it! Number of fantastic photos added since I'd last read it.


----------

